# Alash: Tuvan...



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

A couple nights ago I attended a concert by the group Alash. 
They are four (one remained in Tuva as he was in hospital) young man who sing and play the traditional music of Tuva.

Their style of singing is phenomenal! They are able to create ovetones/harmonics while singing a fundamental tone. Xoomei (Tuvan Throat Singing) has many styles. While I know very little about it these young man demonstrated many of the styles and did so with such mastery it was as if listening to very OLD men performing. One of them suggested (through an interpreter) that they are just the vehicle, that the music flows through them. This same person was recently honored by a national award, Peoples Xoomeizhi of Tuva. He is 24 years old. The others in the group are 22-23.

http://www.alashensemble.com/

Here is the link to their web site in case you're interested.
These guys have also studied western music and are quite comfortable on cello,violin, double bass, guitar,....

The instruments that are used in their performances include; Igil which is a two stringed bowed instrument, Doshpuluur which is a three stringed plucked instrument, Kengirge which is a large frame drum, Xomus which is a metal jaw harp.

If you have the opportunity to join them at one of their concerts I would encourage you to do so.


----------

